# lose weight



## vivan (Dec 17, 2013)

Do you know how to lose weight?
  The premise is not surgery.


----------



## Kathniss08 (Feb 22, 2014)

Exercise daily and eat healthy and nutritious food. These are the common steps in losing weight. Always eat in moderation and make sure that you always burn the calorie that you have eaten. Surgery may be required especially in severe cases of obesity. But surgery may not be enough you still need to change your lifestyle. Always have a healthy life style.


----------



## Lin1018 (Oct 7, 2014)

Cut portions by half.
  Move more - I hoover and polish like it is going out of style!
  Drink vast amounts of liquids, mainly water and my home grown Artemesia Annua (Qing Hoa, used by the Chinese for over 2,000 years as a cure all, but I use it mainly for keeping husband and me off the Nurofen!) that I harvest and make into tea. Just packed 200+ 25g bags of it yesterday and popped them in the freezer for use through the winter.


----------



## nikaramirez (Jan 4, 2015)

Definitely agree with Lin1018 about moving more. Exercise, exercise, exercise. You know what I like to do? Shop! But don't like, waste money everywhere, or you'll have more problems on hand than just obesity! Just walk around the mall or park, and cut out the nasty stuff out of you're diet. Meaning no more: sodas, chips, overly sweet things. Eat frequently, and in small portion sizes. Uhm, all of these things are relative of course, as everyone is different and loses weight in completely different ways. Find out what works for you. Good Luck!


----------



## Kathniss08 (Mar 18, 2015)

Exercise can really make a difference in your life, stay healthy and exercise at least 5 times a week and eat healthy foods. If you really want to lose weight you need motivation and time to make and always remember that you do it for yourself.


----------



## Damaris (Mar 23, 2015)

I used to be fat,but I now i'm quite slim.From my own experience,I think the most important thing to lost weight is taking more exercises and eating less snacks.You need to control yourself and have a firm determination.


----------



## Stephstein (Apr 14, 2015)

During the process of losing weight keep in mind the three pillars of your overall health:  diet, exercise and your mental.  Keep a journal or even an app that helps you track your food and water intake, exercise frequency also journal how you are feeling so you can identify triggers that can stunt your progress and allow you to be more in tune: mind, body and spirit.  Just remember also your journey should ultimately be about health and not aesthetic.  Having that pair of pants look more appealing is just a perk and a matter of opinion.  Good health is a constant and even on your most ickyest days where you don't feel so aesthetically cute you still benefit from your healthy habits so you don't fall back into counterproductive habits.


----------



## obsession (Jun 2, 2015)

Yes exercise and healthy diet are the way to go. I try to eat wholefood, NO wheat NO processed food. Eating quality proteins help burn fats. Drinks lots of water, no sugar intake. I drink diluted lemon water daily. This helps. Try it. Simple and effective.


----------



## crystalfisk282 (Dec 6, 2015)

Kathniss08 said:


> Exercise daily and eat healthy and nutritious food. These are the common steps in losing weight. Always eat in moderation and make sure that you always burn the calorie that you have eaten. Surgery may be required especially in severe cases of obesity. But surgery may not be enough you still need to change your lifestyle. Always have a healthy life style.



I am completely agree with this.. This is the only way to lose weight and its a healthy way too


----------



## JenniferWIlson (Feb 20, 2016)

The best weight losing tactic is to have more Protein in your daily routine and avoid sugar like cold drinks from your life helps in reducing the body weight easily.


----------



## Karendavis (Feb 24, 2016)

Have you tried honey with water? I think it'll work.


----------



## toupeemoor (Mar 1, 2016)

it would always be a healthy diet and exercise. Cut back on sugars and starches, drink more water and eat a high protein breakfast.


----------



## robertstehle (Apr 18, 2016)

Exercise plays the main role in losing weight. Exercising prevents the body from slowing its metabolism in response to a lower caloric consumption and burns additional energy as well, making it vital for massive-scale weight loss without surgery. Sporting activities together with swimming or on foot being an awesome start line for bodily activity.


----------



## toupeemoor (Apr 29, 2016)

I don't monitor what i eat too much. But I do eat a lot more healthy stuff and I exercise for an hour everyday and try to be active.

How to Lose Weight: 40 Fast, Easy Tips


----------



## lisascottlive (Jun 28, 2016)

try yoga, do it regularly, it will help you greatly in losing weight.


----------



## Mac12 (Jun 29, 2016)

It is an easy process if you had a planned routine.
1. Do yoga or exercise
2. Dieting
3. Drink plenty of water
4. Add green tea in your diet plan.


----------



## JustAmy (Dec 7, 2016)

Try to go on a detox program. Avoid carbs, sugar, and gluten and exercise regularly.


----------



## ishaagrawal (Jul 20, 2017)

Most of the time Lose Weight is the big task of life. Some people told about weight loss is wrong, but I am not agree with it. Here are some tips that helps you in healthy weight lose such as-
 1. Drink Water, Especially Before Meals
 2. Drink Coffee (Preferably Black)
 3. Drink Green Tea
 4. Cook With Coconut Oil
 5. Go on a Low Carb Diet
    It is really useful for you just try it.


----------



## juraseka (Jul 27, 2017)

I use the Whole30 "diet" plan to kick start and last time lost almost 20 lbs! It is a great, easy, healthy diet. Meat, fruit, veggies. No sugar, dairy, grains, etc. Also exercise daily and be serious about it. Don't focus on weight but focus on health. Also make sure to check any vitamins/supplements/etc you might take! I had one pill that caused crazy weight gain, switched to another and dropped a few pounds overnight


----------



## toupeemoor (Jul 27, 2018)

No pain no gain. Weight Loss is not that simple as it says. Discipline, motivation, goal and hard work. Of course, it will begin in the food you eat.


----------



## sonamg (Jan 10, 2019)

Kathniss08 said:


> Exercise daily and eat healthy and nutritious food. These are the common steps in losing weight. Always eat in moderation and make sure that you always burn the calorie that you have eaten. Surgery may be required especially in severe cases of obesity. But surgery may not be enough you still need to change your lifestyle. Always have a healthy lifestyle.


Yes, I completely agreed with you, without any exercise and healthy food we can't able to lose weight.


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 20, 2019)

One year later...



toupeemoor said:


> No pain no gain.



Wrong. If you push yourself in your workouts to the point of pain you can injure yourself and set yourself back in your progress and goals. You can push to a point of discomfort but you should _never_ push to a point of pain.



Quli said:


> 1. Don't skip breakfast



Not necessarily. There are some people who need to eat breakfast; there are others who can get by with a cup of coffee or tea and eat a larger meal later.

How lobbyists made breakfast 'the most important meal of the day' | Life and style | The Guardian
How breakfast became known as 'the most important meal of the day' - Business Insider
Breakfast of Champions - Gastropod
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-have-gotten-it-wrong/?utm_term=.fe819e147448
Is Breakfast Really Your Most Important Meal?


----------



## sassyinpink (Aug 23, 2019)

shellygrrl said:


> Not necessarily. There are some people who need to eat breakfast; there are others who can get by with a cup of coffee or tea and eat a larger meal later.


exactly! i skip breakfast and enjoy fasting for a long period (from dinner time till next day lunchtime)
a rough estimate shows that I eating 1/3 less calories per day now haha


----------



## VivaGlow (Sep 9, 2019)

But how does one lose weight without looking like the Michelin Man?


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 10, 2019)

VivaGlow said:


> But how does one lose weight without looking like the Michelin Man?



Slowly.


----------



## AbbyAbhc19 (Oct 20, 2019)

Being vegan has helped me reduced weight in a good way. I have never felt this good about myself and I also do yoga every morning. It really helps a lot.


----------



## healthandbeautytipss4u (Jan 5, 2021)

I have always struggle to lose weight and i can say that making a few lifestyle changes are a great contributing factor in your weight loss journey. Cut down excess sugars in your diet and take out 1 hour from your routine to work out. I have also seen good results with apple cider vinegar drink, having it on an empty stomach will help you in your weight loss journey. One of the best apple cider vinegar that i have tried is by Kapiva it is made from himalayan apples and has so many health benefits. Do try it out and let me know how was your experience.


----------



## Golden (Jan 7, 2021)

keto and intermittent fasting


----------



## LifeLithia (Jan 7, 2021)

exercise and diet is still the best way. if you want fast results, try the Keto diet


----------



## healthandbeautytipss4u (Jun 17, 2021)

Losing weight is not easy. You need to do regular exercises and eat healthy and nutritious food. The most natural way to lose weight is by eating fruits and vegetables. Having a glass of vegetable and fruit juice is a good form of exercise. It has a lot of vitamins that are good for you and will make you feel full without consuming too many calories.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 17, 2021)

healthandbeautytipss4u said:


> Having a glass of vegetable and fruit juice is a good form of exercise.


Drinking juice isn't exercise.


----------

